
Cameroon's Lake Nyos Gas Burst: 30 Years Later - charlex815
https://eos.org/meeting-reports/cameroons-lake-nyos-gas-burst-30-years-later
======
asplake
Limnic eruption:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limnic_eruption](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limnic_eruption)

